
Color Codes [Resistors] - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/color-codes-resistors
======
ionela
Georg Simon Ohm, a German physicist, demonstrated proportionality between
current and voltage, thus defining resistance (this rule was named after him
as Ohm's law).

